# Ghost Recon Future Soldier = FAIL



## Sledge1964 (27. Juli 2012)

*Ghost Recon Future Soldier PC Version = FAIL*

Ich weiß nicht, ob Euch dies bewusst ist, aber...
(Übrigens alles nur meine persönliche Meinung - bitte erschießt mich nicht dafür...)

Es geht um Ubisoft und ihr neuestes Kind, Ghost Recon Future Soldier.Anscheinend gibt es große Probleme mit der PC version. Sie können selbst die Kommentare der PC Community nachlesen auf Ubi's Support Forum, falls Sie dazu Lust haben:
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier [PC] | Forums

Ich persönlich habe seit Jahren GRAW2 gespielt, tue es heute noch. Trotz
Fehler im Programm die nie behoben wurden, ist es immer noch ein tolles Rezept.
Die Tatsache das man eine begeisterte Fangemeinde hat, die für Nachschub
von Missionen/Karten und Waffenmods sorgt, sichert die Langlebigkeit des
Spiels.
Der Coop Modus/Server Modus ermöglicht auch ein Solo Spieler,
Multiplayer Karten alleine gegen A.I. Gegner zu erkunden
(oder mit mehreren zusammen).

Soviel dazu.

Ich habe GRFS vor einem Jahr vorbestellt, als heißersehnter Nachfolger von
GRAW2. Das Datum zur Freigabe an den Läden wurde immer wieder verschoben.
Endlich am 29 Jun dieses Jahres erhielt ich meine Kopie - die Signature Edition.
Schon hier befindet sich ein Basis zur Beschwerde. Je nach dem von wo das
Spiel gekauft wird, oder welche Version gekauft wird, bestimmt was für, (wenn
überhaupt), Waffen/Karten zusätzlich freigeschaltet werden können bei der
Installation.
Ich erhielt, unter anderem, die AK47. Toller Bonus, da die AK47 ja so eine
Rarität in den Kriegsschauplätzen der Welt ist...

Gehen wir weiter: Ich installiere das Spiel, finde aber das ich es nicht spielen
kann da es meine Tastatur & Maus nicht erkennt, geschweige den meinen G13
Speedpad von Logitech. Das Spiel denkt ich bin eine Konsole (xbox oder PS3)

Jetzt hab ich 50 Tacken ausgegeben, viel Geld für mich, und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer Lizenz für Software das ich nicht benutzen kann.
Am 30 Jun hab ich ein Support Ticket bei Ubi geloggt.
2 Wochen lang warte ich auf eine Lösung. Verschiedene User auf dem Support
Forum schlagen vor, USB Geräte wie den Speedpad zu entfernen, physisch
sowie Softwaremäßig, Treibermäßig - sogar einen neuen Benutzerkonto soll
man sich machen mit Administrative Rechte. Alles probiert - nichts funktioniert.

(Außerdem sehe ich nicht ein das ich meine Maschine umbasteln soll, für EINEN
Programm die es nicht packt, wenn alle anderen prima funktionieren.
Zudem - Logitech/Belkin etc sind große Namen in der Computerszene, unterstützt von fast allen
Softwarehäuser - die sind kaum unbekannt, seit Jahrzehnte nicht)

Jedenfalls, nach zwei Wochen, ein Patch der das Problem mit der Tastatur löst.
Nicht das Ubi Support mir was gesagt hätte - hab ich per Zufall auf dem Forum entdeckt.

Jetzt kann ich also endlich mein Spiel steuern, aber alle Anleitungen die man
im Spiel erhält sind für einen Xbox Gamepad. Also während man versucht
herauszufinden welche Taste gerade gefordert wird, wird man erschossen...
Ein 'A', 'B' oder 'X' in einem farbigen Kreis helfen mir da nicht weiter.

Jetzt haben wir den 26 Juli und ich warte immer noch auf ein Fix fürs Problem.
Letzte Meldung erhielt ich von Ubi am 13. Nichts hilfreiches - nur daß, was
schon alles probiert wurde, und die üblichen Fragen: 'Ob ich noch Probleme
hätte, und was die denn wären?'
Ich glaub ich stell ein Tonbandgerät hin - so oft hab Ich's wiederholen müssen...

Ich bin nicht der einzige - es gibt viele PC Benutzer die Außer sich sind vor Wut.
Es ist aber eine hilflose Wut, da man gegen so eine große Firma nicht ankommt.

(Muß dazu sagen, die Konsolen Variante scheint gut zu laufen. Sie haben Patches und auch DLC's erhalten und sind zufrieden - was die PC Community nur noch wütender macht)

Mal abgesehen davon das ich nichts von dem Multiplayer Modus halte (Persönliche Meinung - es gibt genug Leute die darauf stehen) - Teams gegen Teams sind nur aggressiv und negativ in meiner Erfahrung, und nichts der Wirklichkeit entsprechend.
Wer am schnellsten reinrauscht, am schnellsten schießt, und Geld hat um sich Waffen etc freischalten zu lassen, gewinnt.
Im echten leben wirst Du dadurch nur Tot.
Außerdem gibt es meine Meinung nach genug andere Spiele die so funktionieren.
Combat Arms ist nur einer davon.

Ich persönlich steh nicht auf Teams gegen Teams - meine Kumpels und ich
spielen lieber miteinander, coop eben, wie es in GRAW2 möglich war.
In Graw2 kann man zusammen mit Kumpels über LAN einen Angriff planen und
koordiniert ausführen, während Einer auf den Anderen aufpasst, und das in
aller Ruhe gegen A.I. Gegner auf Custom Levels/Missionen die man sich kostenlos herrunterladen kann.

Mag sein daß die Grafik in GRAW2 nicht mehr auf dem knackigsten Stand ist - wen kümmerts?
Es funktioniert, ist einfach, übersichtlich und befriedigend zu spielen.
Auch die Physik in GRAW2 ist besser. Schmeiß eine Granate und sieh Straßenlampen umkippen, Europaletten durch die Luft fliegen. Fahrzeuge verlieren Türe, Räder, Geschütze etc. Die Welt reagiert auf Deine Taten.

Versuch die Lampen an einem Auto in GRFS kaputtzuschießen, oder eine Lampe. Geht nicht.
Die Umgebung ist tot, unzerstörbar. Riesen Spaß - nicht!

Diejenigen die auf das Multiplayer stehen, wie es hier in GRFS eingeführt wurde,
haben auch jede Menge Probleme - leicht Erkennbar im Forum.

Fazit:
Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen für großes Geld ein Ferrari. Es wird zu spät
geliefert, und wenn es ankommt, kann man es nicht fahren da die
Lenkung nicht funktioniert. Das Auto denkt es ist ein Schiff.
Dann wartet man erstmal 2 Wochen während die Hersteller einem versichern,
'Wir sind uns dessen bewusst, und wir arbeiten dran'. Großer Trost!
Nach 2 Wochen kommt ein Mechaniker der Firma und richtet das Auto so her
das man es jetzt Lenken kann, aber das GPS liefert einem unverständliche
Anleitungen die in einem Schiff zwar angebracht wären aber in einem Auto
nichts taugen. Dann will man so richtig Gas geben und findet man muss erst
die Gangschaltung freigeschaltet kriegen, hätte man es doch lieber Online
gekauft, wäre es jetzt schon zur Hand.
Sie können darauf Wetten daß das Auto wieder längst beim Händler wäre,
mit möglichen Drohungen/Anklage vom Anwalt...
Besonders da die Werbung/Teasers/Trailers ein ganz anderes Erlebniss
versprachen.

Ich könnte weitermachen aber ich glaub Sie verstehen wohl worauf ich hinaus
will.
Der Port von Konsole zum PC ist ein einziges Desaster. Ich kriege den Eindruck,
das Ubi unter Druck war das Spiel 'rauszukriegen', und haben etwas veröffentlicht was alles anderes als Fertig war.
Die Deppen die's gekauft haben, sind jetzt quasi die Beta Tester für die Firma.

Das verschiedene Waffen nicht im Solospiel zur Verfügung stehen, die es im
Multiplayer gibt, auch verschiedene Einheiten, ist mir auch ein Rätsel.
Ich möchte auch kein Geld ausgeben um gewisse Gegenstände freizuschalten.
Da finde ich C.O.D. MW3 intuitiver, übersichtlicher, besser ausgeführt und wenigstens Konstant.
(Obwohl das Spiel selbst - na ja - schöne Grafik geht nur so weit, nicht wahr...)

Die nächste DLC für GRFS, die jetzt schon angepriesen wird, sollte meiner Meinung nach kostenlos sein, um die verärgerte PC Community wieder etwas friedlich zu stimmen. Auch finde ich, sollten sie lieber erst die Fehler beseitigen
bevor sie sich auf DLC's konzentrieren. Prioritäten!
Es gibt User die bis heute ihren Spiel noch nicht benutzen können.
Ich fühle mich an als ob ich mein Geld den Klo hinunter gespült habe;
wenigstens ein Hebel der funktioniert...

Bestimmt fällt mir noch mehr ein - aber ich hoffe Sie könne was damit Anfangen.
Ubi braucht einen Tritt in den Hintern. So etwas dürfte gar nicht passieren.
Es ist nichts anderes als billiger Betrug. Oder Geldgier - meins haben sie nämlich...
Das ganze hat mich mit einem bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen und mir die Freude gründlich verdorben.

Die Anregung für diesen Blog war meine Empörung, und daß man mit Ubi nicht weiter kommt. Ich dachte daß wenn einmal mehr Leute davon hören, vielleicht ein bisschen Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Vielleicht sogar Anregung genug, für jemandem mit Begabung einen Artikel darüber zu schreiben oder darüber etwas zu Recherchieren.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Kann man vlt diesem G13-Pad vor Spielbeginn schon zuweisen, dass die eine Taste wie der Buchstabe "W", die andere wie "A" usw. sein soll, also dass es einfach eine Tastatur simuliert? Denn per Tasatur und Maus kann ICH das Game problemlos spielen und fand für MICH den Kauf bisher auch lohnenswert, einer der ersten Shooter seit langem, deren Kampagne mir auch spielerisch Spaß macht und kein Rambo-Geballere verlangt, aber auch nicht ZU sehr auf "schleichen" ausgelegt ist,


----------



## Sledge1964 (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir funktionierte nur die STRG & Leertaste. Am G13 nischt.  Am Maus nur das Mausrad. Auch mit G13 entfernt kein Unterschied...

@ Herbboy:  Ja man kann (in Theorie) verschiedene Funktionen/Makros und so sachen wie die WASD Tasten der G13 zuweisen - das ist ja Sinn und Zweck des Speedpads.  Alle Tasten schnellstmöglich zugreifbar mit einer Hand - nix mit hin und her sucherei auf der Tastatur - liegt natürlich auch bequemer in der Hand.

Bei normalen Spielen ist das Teil transparent - manche Firmen liefern sogar Vorlagen für Ihre Spiele die man dann direkt an den G13 überspielen kann (Oder Belkin falls man so einen hat).
Jedenfalls erwarte ich das ein Spiel den Unterschied erkennt ob ich Tastatur & Maus benutze oder ein Gamepad/Rumblepad/Joystick - was auch immer...

Nur nebenbei - ich hab das Teil zusammen mit GRAW2 seit Jahren ohne Probleme benutzt - und GRAW2 ist ja jetzt schon wirklich alt geworden...  Da erwarte ich natürlich daß neue Software erst recht mit sowas umgehen kann..
Mir ging es jedoch hauptsächlich darum das ich für über 2 Wochen nicht einmal ein Standardgemäßes Keyboard & Maus benutzen konnte - den G13 mal ganz aussenvor!


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2012)

Mich interessiert nicht was für Startschwierigkeiten man hat.

Mich interessiert das Spiel nachdem man es zum laufen bekommen hat. Wie ist das?

Ach ja, "mein Beileid" oder "Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert


----------



## hifumi (27. Juli 2012)

Bei solchen UIs von denen man ständig gesagt bekommt welchen Knopf auf dem Xbox Controller man drücken soll, selbst wenn man mit Maus+Tastatur spielt, könnt ich immer schreien. Ich bekomm da große Lust das Paket mit C4 zu versehn und direkt an den zuständigen Mitarbeiter zu schicken. Obendrauf leg ich ihm dann noch ein Zettelchen auf dem steht "Press A to disarm", was er lesen kann kurz bevor es hochgeht. *fanatisch guck*


----------



## Sledge1964 (27. Juli 2012)

Du sagst es Hifumi! Es ist wirklich frustrierend!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Also, das muss ich aber korrigieren: es wird an sich NICHTS mit xbox-Symbolen etwas angezeigt, wenn man mit Maus und Tastatur spielt, sondern es wird nur bei besonderen Situationen das, was ich auf der Tastatur drücken kann/soll angezeigt - zB "E" zum PLatzieren von C4. Ist das mit den xbox-Symbolen vielleicht ein Bug, der nicht bei allen vorkommt, oder hast Du vlt. einfach nur gleichzeitig ein Gamepad mit am PC aktiv, so dass das Spiel dies fälschlicherweise erkennt? 

Bei MIR geht es wie gesagt einwandfrei und auch schon seit Release per Tastatur und Maus, ich hatte auch noch keinen Absturz oder so was. Mir wurde nur dann mal farbige "X" oder "A" usw. angezeigt, als ich mal aus Versehen mein Xbox-Pad vergessen hab abzuschalten, da ich vorher eine Runde Fußball gespielt hatte


----------



## Sledge1964 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gar kein Xbox-pad oder so etwas in der Richtung.  Ich krieg trotzdem nur Konsolen Befehle wenn man im Spiel aufgefordert wird irgendetwas zu betätigen. Das gesagt - direkt nach dem Patch 1.3 ging es so wie es sollte - bzw. ich erhielt Anweisungen für eine normale Tastatur.  Spiel gespeichert und nächsten Tag weitergemacht - da war es schon wieder auf Xbox umgestiegen.  Hat sich sonst nichts geändert.  Oh und ich kriege auch Minidumps gelegentlich - Spiel stürzt ab - Gott Sei Dank meist dann, wenn ich versuche das Spiel zu verlassen...
Wie gesagt ich bin nicht der einzige - auf den Support Foren für die PC Version laufen die Gemüter heiß!

Hab bis jetzt nur geschafft die Kampagne zu spielen.  Konzept ist gut.  Unzerstörbare Umgebung und tote Physik stören halt.  Auch die Tatsache das man Sachen die ich als 'Standard' einordnen würde, zuerst freischalten muss.  Geräte die man in den Trailers sieht gibts offensichtlich auch nicht.
Ich muss aufhören, sonst mecker ich NUR noch...
;o)

...Ich und meine große Klappe - wollte gerade nochmals versuchen GRFS zu spielen - Crash & Minidump direkt nach der Einsatzbesprechung...
:o(


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2012)

Wird vielleicht Dein G13 als "gamepad" erkannt und daher dann die xbox-Symbole? Oder Hast du das Problem auch, wenn das G13 gar nicht angeschlossen ist (am besten schon vor dem Booten des PCs) ?


----------



## Sledge1964 (30. Juli 2012)

Genau einen Monat her und ich warte immer noch auf ein Fix/Patch!  Hab seit 13 Juli nix mehr von Ubi gehört.  Mein Support-ticket sagt nur 'Wird bearbeitet'...
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------

